# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Tablet] Πως κάνω reset σε turboX

## andyferraristi

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά. Σε έχα turboX που έχω θέλω να κάνω επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων γιατί η κόρη μου έβαλε μοτίβο, το οποίο φυσικά το ξέχασε. Όμως πατώντας Volume up + power on με βγάζει σε μια οθόνη που γράφει Factory mode (την οποία πρώτη φορά την αντικρίζω σε tablet) και αρχίζει να κάνει ελέγχους όπως δείχνει και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία

Screen.jpg

χωρίς όμως να πηγαίνει παραμέσα σε κάποιο άλλο μενού που να μου δίνει δυνατότητα reset. Μπορείτε να μου υποδείξετε κάτι να κάνω ???
Σημειωτέον ότι έχω ξανακάνει reset στο παρελθόν στο συγκεκριμένο tablet ακολουθώντας τη διαδικασία που περιέγραψα στην αρχή ...

----------


## manolo

Για δες εδώ Αντρέα μήπως βγάλεις άκρη..

----------


## andyferraristi

Αυτή τη διαδικασία ακολούθησα, αλλά τα αποτελέσματα ήταν αυτά που περιέγραψα παραπάνω ...

----------


## manolo

Ίσως αν πειραματιστείς με άλλους συνδυασμούς πλήκτρων για να δεις τι θα γίνει..???

----------


## andyferraristi

Δυστυχώς όταν σε κάποιο συνδυασμό γίνεται κάτι, έχω τα ίδια αποτελέσματα ...

----------


## manolo

Δυστυχώς αυτά είναι με τα Turbo-X.. :Angry:  ποτέ δεν ισχύει αυτό που περιμένεις...Στην εικόνα που έδειξες, στην επιλογή 13 λέει please press the button.. αν επιλέξεις αυτό και πατήσεις το πλήκτρο ON/OFF τι κάνει;

----------


## andyferraristi

Πατώντας το παρατεταμένα σβήνει το tablet.

----------


## andyferraristi

Τελικά, συμπτωματικά ναι μεν, αλλά βρέθηκε η αιτία. Είχα προβληματικό Volume up button. Μόις το αντικατέστησα, όλα πήγαν όπως έπρεπε.   Μανόλη να σ' ευχαριστήσω για ακόμα μία φορά για τη συνδρομή σου στο πρόβλημά μου ...

----------

manolo (11-05-19)

----------

